# How your life would ideally be in 5 years time?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

How your life would ideally be in 5 years time?

Ideally (trying to keep within the bounds of reality) 

who would you be spending time with?
where would you be?
what would you be doing in your days, weeks?
how will you be feeling?
how will you have changed?
how will you be the same?
what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that?


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

In 5 years, I hope to be in medical school, doing well academically and socially, and maybe even have a boyfriend. In 10 years, I hope to be a successful doctor, helping people in which ever field I end up in. And by then, hopefully I will have found the guy of my dreams.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I had to do one of these when I was a senior in high school, and I'm still rolling on the floor reading my remarkably optimistic responses.

(I really try to stay positive, I do. I just get beat down by reality all the time. For all the progresses I've made, I'm still stuck at square two.)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

hopefully living on my own with a decent job and owning a german shepherd named 'atticus' , about to complete school and having a comfortable social life.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ideally? I would get into a fastrack grad school program and just be finishing my PhD.

I would also be thin, living on my own near my family and have a functioning car.

Other than that? I don't think much else would change with me - I'm pretty stable personality wise.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Done my undergrad on commerce. En route to becoming a CA with one of the big 4 companies. A girlfriend and stable social life with many friends. Really in shape. I want to be the same person, just more confident and able to sustain a conversation. Want to have visited much of the world by then, including World Cup 2014 at Brazil and volunteering abroad.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll be married , possibly with a baby, and have graduated college.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Economic self-sufficiency, lots of good pills, a nicer body, custom tailored clothes, lots of nights out seeing music lectures and other stuff, eating & drinking really well.

After I do all that, get mentally stable, build a cottage, grow my own food, have a kid, give social justice another try.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Done my degree, completed the professional designation, renting my own place (with a pet or two), financially stable, student loans more than half paid off, physically healthy, close to achieving mental stability, possibly have a significant other (that cooks kickas s), maintaining a better relationship with my family, formed a couple close friendships, possibly making some exotic travel plans.. sigh, so much work!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

This is a great thread idea! 

In 5 years I'll be...27. Oh god.

I'd like to be holding down a "real" job that I enjoy (hopefully as a flight attendant). Married or at least engaged to my boyfriend--who will be in graduate school getting his Ph.D. It'll still be rough going because we'll probably not get to see one another that much, but by that time I reckon we'll be settled in somewhere nice and not having to move every damn year/two years. That'll be a big relief no matter how stressful our lives are.

Edit: I forgot to add - My personal goal by that point is 100% self-sufficiency. No more depending on my parents or family for anything. Though quite honestly I want to reach that point in less than 5 years (as quick as I can).


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

In 5 years...
I'll have earned my associate's degree and I'll have a job that pays more than what I'm currently used to.

My sister and I will live in a small house with our cats. (we both plan to become 'crazy cat ladies/old spinsters')

I'll have a few more tattoos, and be more dedicated to Buddhism, and practice yoga/exercise more regularly.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

In 5 years I will be sa-free (maybe not totally) and job-free (I hate working routine jobs). I'll spend my days making music or acting. Living life and going to concerts wherever. After that I want to get my name out there.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

In 5 years I'll ideally be living on my own making lots of money running the business that I've been working on for the last 5 years.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

A newer car (mine's a 1995)... my son graduated from h.s. (he'd have to make up a year - so likely not happenin')... and hopefully able to work more than 20 hrs a week (thus making a little more money). Other than that ... I'd be OK.


----------



## mus (Feb 28, 2011)

Ideally, I'll have graduated with a BA in Dietetics, done my year-long internship, passed the RD exam thing, and working as a Registered Dietitian, happily and free of anxiety. Hopefully I'll have friends and a partner and my cats are still with me. I'll live somewhere where winter isn't too bad so my seasonal depression won't flare up so much. I'll be working fulltime and on the weekends, I'll just do things I enjoy, with or without a partner. Hopefully, I'll be less anxious as I have pushed myself to go out in uncomfortable situations. I don't really know what kind of activities I'd partake in. It's hard to tell now because of my SA. I'd like a garden though. And a dog, if I have the time for one. I'd like to take my dog to the dog park. I'll be the same because I'm sure I'll still struggle socially and with my depression. I hope I'll be able to form friendships with the people I work with, and I know that that will make my life 10x better.

I hopppppe!

After that... eeks, no idea! Still happy and working, providing for my cats and possibly taking care of my parents if they need it.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh man....
I'd have left uni about a year ago, having got a 1st from Lancaster in Politics and Sociology, and had a great time, met great friends, + the love of my life. 
I would then be in South America teaching English (with the love of my life).


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd like to finished an Msc in pharmacy, or at least having a more than adequete salary from something I enjoy in that field, have explored the continents of north and south america be completely occupied and hopefully in love.

But who knows man, a lot can happen. But it's good to have some ideas to work towards!

But as long as I'm not sitting on this bed in my parents house, and watching re-runs of family guy I'll be alright..


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

In a long term relationship, with a car, a 2:1 from my first choice uni and am either an army officer or studying for a Masters.

This is such a difficult question, so much could happen in five years.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

First off, thanks for starting this thread bc it is very positive and realistic and helps people focus on goals and their future  nice idea of you.

who would you be spending time with?

friends, family, newer friends i WILL make , and possibly a special man

where would you be?

somewhere in north america

what would you be doing in your days, weeks?

working in a dental office, going to the gym, visiting friends and family, going out places and doing new things, trying to cook new recipes

how will you be feeling?

happy, energized, elated, strong

how will you have changed?

i will have overcame adverse problems in my life and shown myself what it means to believe... little to no self doubt

how will you be the same?

i will be as funny as i am, kind and caring, creative


what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that?

travelling, marriage/family if i meet somebody worthwhile, lifelong learning and trying new things, giving back to people who need help


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

How your life would ideally be in 5 years time?
I will have a great job/career. I will be completely independent. Able to do some of things I want do (such as traveling). Hopefully meet that special someone.

who would you be spending time with?
Family,new friends, and hopefully a girlfriend lol.

where would you be?
Doesn't matter as long as I'm happy.

what would you be doing in your days, weeks?
Working and living life to the fullest.

how will you be feeling?
Confident, happy, and successful.

how will you have changed?
I will be very happy and feel more of a sense of self accomplishment.

how will you be the same?
I will probably still be the nice guy ,lol. That asks you how your day was or holds the door open for a group of strangers.

What would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that? 
Getting married or least a long term relationship, owning my own house and business. Being able to afford my addiction to classic cars and motorcycles :b.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

How your life would ideally be in 5 years time?

Ideally (trying to keep within the bounds of reality) 

who would you be spending time with?
Wife/Girlfriend

where would you be?
Far from here

what would you be doing in your days, weeks?
Going to a job I enjoy, and on the weekends spending time with my family

how will you be feeling?
I'll feel the same I feel now, but accepted by others and myself

how will you have changed?
I would like to have a better idea of who I am and how I can enjoy myself.

how will you be the same?
I'd like to still find comfort in the same hobbies.


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

*
who would you be spending time with?
*My wife or girlfriend*
where would you be?
*Living in my first house*
what would you be doing in your days, weeks?
*Riding my bike and spending time with the wife/girlfriend*
how will you be feeling?
*Happy*
how will you have changed?
*No social anxiety, more self confident*
how will you be the same?*
Shy but able to approach new people without feeling nervous*
what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that?*
Having kids


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

who would you be spending time with?

lots of interesting people, a few close friends, and a boyfriend. 

where would you be?

san francisco, new york city or boston.

what would you be doing in your days, weeks?

Finishing up college, working an interesting job helping people, exercising, somehow involved in the poetry scene, talking to people.

how will you be feeling?

Assured, positive, righteous.

how will you have changed?

I will continue to grow more confident and learn to deal with my anxiety and depression, and largely overcome them.

how will you be the same?

I will still write, think too much, be sorta nervous, and be the funny interesting awesome person I am.

what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that?

Travelling the world and settling down at some point.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

5 years...Seems a long way away but I bet it's just around the corner, time speeds up as you get older. I'll be 26, hopefully alive and kicking, with some solid work experience under my belt. Not sure if I'll still be doing accounting but I definitely will have done a fair bit of travelling, seen the world etc. Ideally I want to be working for a NGO/for the UN. Lastly, I hope I'll have found someone genuine to love.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

Within 5 years...
I hope I have a few college certifications under my belt.
I hope I'm driving.
I hope I'm working.
I hope I have someone who loves me for me.
I hope I have a better relationship with God.
I know i will still have anxiety but i hope im doing all the things i didnt do before because of the anxiety.

In the next 5 five years after that? 
I hope I have been successful in my job, possibly promoted to a good position. 
I hope I'm married by then. 
I hope I never had a car accident.
I hope I have grown alot in living with anxiety but living day to day life like everyone else. 
I hope my relationship with God is beyond awesome.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

who would you be spending time with? parents
where would you be? move back to seattle
what would you be doing in your days, weeks? work, time w/ family, hobbies
how will you be feeling? contentedness
how will you have changed? i dunno
how will you be the same? almost the same
what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that? traveling


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Melinda said:


> This is a great thread idea!
> 
> In 5 years I'll be...27. Oh god.


I am almost 27. It is not that terrible


----------



## rfc (Mar 17, 2011)

Within 5 years...

Finish my studies
Work as an engineer
Bought my own appartment/house
Got myself a sweet girlfriend
Have good relationship with friends and family
Got interesting hobbies

Next 5 years after that...

As above and hopefully get to travel again/some more


----------



## sundrops (Apr 10, 2011)

who would you be spending time with?

Old and new friends, family, that special someone

where would you be?

Out and about

what would you be doing in your days, weeks?

Spending time with loved ones, chatting, drawing for a magazine or book, writing novels, going out to places with people, relaxing, making a difference.

how will you be feeling?

Happy.

how will you have changed?

I will be happy, motivated, alive.

how will you be the same?

I will be empathetic

what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that?

Travelling, marriage, kids even (maybe, successful career...
this is in an ideal world :roll


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

*who would you be spending time with?*
Girlfriend maybe probably hopefully
*where would you be?*
Anywhere in the UK
*what would you be doing in your days, weeks?*
Join the Rugby team, Go to Gigs, Pub if I'm not working with the RMP
*how will you be feeling?*
Orgasmic..or happy
*how will you have changed?*
I'll be more confident and stronger and help out Anxious/shy people
*how will you be the same?*
I will still treat everyone equally 
*what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that?*
Have a nice home, Family, Car, Friends and give my kids the best life EVER.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

*who would you be spending time with?
*I have no idea :stu prolly my friend josh*
where would you be?
*Broke, homeless most likely in cali *:lol :b
what would you be doing in your days, weeks?
*Filming, writing, trying to break into the entertainment industry :yes*
how will you be feeling?
*Free lol*
how will you have changed?
*No social anxiety, more self confident*
how will you be the same?*
Alittle shy, prolly some depression nothing unusual :b*
what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that?*
Hopefully on set of my first film :mushy


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd be spending time with one of a couple of good freinds outside of work, family and work colleagues at work. Id probably be here, but I dont mind where I am. the majority of my time will be taken up working, but no more than 5 or 6 days. other than work I will be spending time with people doing essential things or anjoyable activities. I will feel like i am oding something worthwhile and making a difference at work preferrably, and if not, then outside of work for some of the time. like at a club or volunteering or doingsomething to help a friend or family like renovating etc. I will be more positive about my outlook on things. I will laugh more than i do now. I will feel a part of something more than i do now, I will feel like I am in pursuit of something than i do now. I will still be mostly the same person as I am now, but perhaps a little more willing to share. I will still have the same sense of humor, it will just be brought out more often. I will have the same basic values as i have now. I will look mostly the same as i do now (perhaps minus some hair) I will have gined some skills in relatinship building and negotiation and making people feel comfortable. I will be better at managing my emotions and knowing my boudaries and how and when i can push them and when i need to look after myself better. I will be less concerned about my limitations and more content with the way I am. In the future after that I will be looking forward to sharing the time with the same people and meeting new people. I will be optimistic about the influence I can have in a good way and looking forward to the future. I will be more willing to committ to relationships with people in business or friendship.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

*who would you be spending time with?*
someone special
*where would you be?*
Ideally...somewhere far away from here
*what would you be doing in your days, weeks?*
self-improvement activities, learning new **** 
*how will you be feeling?*
Fulfilled 
*how will you have changed?*
I might hate people less
*how will you be the same?*
I would still dislike people 
*what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that?*
life


----------



## Positive4Life (Apr 13, 2011)

i'd have a steady office job in the city. i'll hopefully be in a relationship, if not already engaged. i look to be accomplished and hardworking yet having a good time. possibly 70-80% of my social anxiety will be gone!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

In 5 years, I will be 31.

*who would you be spending time with?*
A wife or a girlfriend.

*where would you be?*
Somewhere warmer than here.

*what would you be doing in your days, weeks?*
Will be a slightly stressed but happy workaholic.

*how will you be feeling?
how will you have changed?*
Would be more comfortable in my own skin and have that sense of security one has when they realize everything in life is as it should be and they know they are good at what they do.

*how will you be the same?*
Ambitious with similar interests.

*what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that?*
By then, will hopefully have kids of my own and will raise them as they should be raised. And, also will think to myself everyday, "thank God, I made the right career choice 16 years ago."


----------



## Whatevs (Jan 30, 2011)

Ballin'

****ing mad *****es.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll be almost 26 - Hopefully a qualified psychiatric and intellectual disability nurse thinking about moving to Australia or else where. I would love to be feeling a lot more confident and comfortable in myself and be able to have a good time without coming across as someone who is too mature for my age.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

A qualified teacher in science, or possibly anything related to chemistry.

Hopefully in a long term relationship, preferably engaged. 

Hope to have travelled by then. And hopefully i won't be smoking by then!


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I will be 21.
*who would you be spending time with?*
Few selected family members, friends, boyfriend.

*where would you be?*
New Zealand will always be home but I'd love to live in California for a year or
so and see how I like it.

*what would you be doing in your days, weeks?*
Focusing on my career, I'll be a successful professional photographer with my own studio.

*how will you be feeling?*
Happy, excited about life. Feeling like life really is magical.

* how will you have changed?*
Overcame SA, became confident and made up for all the years I spent being quiet and withdrawn. Strong, organized, out-going, successful, inspiring. Also, Tattoos 

*how will you be the same?*
Same interests.

*what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that?*
Starting a family and having kids.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I will have finished grad school and have figured out what I want to do with my life and be doing it.

I will have my own place.

Lady friend.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I will have some friends and someone to call a best friend. 
I will be somewhere other than where I am now
I will be working as a nurse
Happiness and meaning are things I hope to be feeling a lot in life. 
I will still be just as awesome! Just not always single. 
I will be traveling and seeing the country/world, if I am lucky I will travel with a friend or romantic interest. 

So let's hope at least some of these things really happen lol.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

In five years I will hopfully be married, have a child, & be working in a job that I truly enjoy.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

Ideally...

who would you be spending time with? Someone I'd be in an honest, comfortable relationship with

where would you be? Probably still here. I like my town, it'd just be nice to feel like I have a place in it 

what would you be doing in your days, weeks? Working, hanging out with friends and family...I'd be social for once

how will you be feeling? Content

how will you have changed? I would actually have self-confidence and wouldn't freak out at the mere thought of carrying on a conversation with someone or looking into someone's eyes

how will you be the same? Honestly, there's not much I like about myself, so there's not anything I can think of that I'd want to stay the same

what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that? Just being happy and knowing that I have something to offer the world


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd like to have graduated from college, have job I'm passionate about, be in a relationship with long term potential, have a group of friends I can count on, my own apartment in a mid-sized city and 1 or 2 dogs.


----------



## TheLemon (Mar 29, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> I had to do one of these when I was a senior in high school, and I'm still rolling on the floor reading my remarkably optimistic responses.
> 
> (I really try to stay positive, I do. I just get beat down by reality all the time. For all the progresses I've made, I'm still stuck at square two.)


Square two is better than square one. I'd call that a success.:clap


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

who would you be spending time with? - Good friends. Maybe if I'm lucky a boyfriend?
where would you be? - Optimist in me says California, but likely hood is still in Britain, maybe somewhere other than Leicester.
what would you be doing in your days, weeks? - I'd like to have a job, maybe at a museum, or for some heritage thing. 
how will you be feeling? - HAPPY.
how will you have changed? - I'd have a degree. I'd not feel ill all the time. 
how will you be the same? - I won't have grown any taller, because if I do I'll have to go around in shorts the whole time as I'll never get jeans to fit.
what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that? - Marriage, kids? Have a house? 

I don't really expect any of this but it'd be nice.


----------



## SunnyFriday86 (Apr 16, 2011)

Not on this earth,I suppose.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ideally... in my best fantasy... I would be living with the man I love and we would be a team in taking care of each other and facing each challenge day by day... trusting each other and in our future.

But just ideally... my son will be almost turning 18 and will be in his final year of high school... I will be buying class rings, pictures and graduation invitations and paying for prom tuxedo and limo rental. He will have a date with a really nice girl that he really likes and who really likes him. 

I will have a small house outside of town with a garden and a gazebo with a swing. We will be making plans for where my son will go to college or preparing for him to go into the military (or to attend a tech school)... we will be figuring out where he will live post-graduation (his first apartment). 

I will have a new car and he will have the one I currently drive. I will still be here in this job that I love but will be working 40 hrs a week instead of 20... or will be making more money working 20.


----------



## mia222 (Apr 25, 2011)

In 5 years time I'd like to be finished college, after loving my course, and travelling around the world with a small group of close friends


----------



## staringatthesky (Sep 27, 2010)

One word : happy


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

*who would you be spending time with?*
I'd be 24, and hopefully I would have a boyfriend, my family will still be close to me, and I will have a good group of close friends
*
where would you be?*
Working for a company/firm using my degree to get there

*how will you be feeling?*
I'd feel some freedom mentally in terms of learning how to handle life more after experiencing the feeling of juggling a career, boyfriend and paying for everyday living. Just going through it will make me feel stronger.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

*who would you be spending time with?*
New friends, mature and intelligent people, maybe a girlfriend

*where would you be?*
Succesful musician, age 20 (unlikely, I know)

*what would you be **doing in your days, weeks?*
Making music, playing gigs, chilling out with friends

*how will you be feeling?*
Calm, content

*how will you have changed?*
Become more confident and helpful

*how will you be the same?*
Same political and moral views, same interest in music

*what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that?*
Continuing the above


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Hopefully be living in my own apartment by 25. Working as a therapist or doing my apprenticeship.

Hope I get my Greyhound by then, too.


----------



## likeabirdwhoflew (Apr 26, 2011)

In a loving relationship with someone who accepts all of me for who I am.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Spending time with friends, hopefully, my boyfriend (husband?) and multiple dogs. 

Most likely I'll still be in Canada. 

I will be working with animals, volunteering, spending time at home, being with friends?

I WILL be feeling good about myself and my life. 

I will be happy and love myself.

I will still be me... nice, friendly, shy (but not as shy)...etc.

what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that? Kids? :S I don't know.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

*who would you be spending time with?*
A very special woman, and going out with friends a couple times per week.
*where would you be?*
I don't know, but I wouldn't be at home anymore.
*what would you be doing in your days, weeks?*
Practising piano, reading, exercising, self improvement, making my girl happy, and spending time with friends.
*how will you be feeling?*
Happy and excited for the future. I will look back at this time now and smile at how far I've come. I won't have any abnormally negative/self destructive thoughts, and I will have overcome depression and social anxiety.
*how will you have changed?*
I will be a positive, uplifting person who lives life with a chip on his shoulder. I won't have many negative thoughts. I will be a very active person, physically and socially. I will be in great shape. I will be happy with myself, but will not be complacent either. I will accept myself. I will be 100% independent, instead of 100% dependent like I am now. I will have a great and healthy social life.
*how will you be the same?*
I will be empathetic, very kind and compassionate. I will have a burning ambition and a caring heart.
*what would you be looking forward to in the next 5 years after that? *
Continuing to improve and making myself and my life amazing, and inspiring others to do the same.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Happy with a good job and living on my own


----------

